# RFA 8 - Mitch Jackson vs Pedro Munhoz



## Stickgrappler (Jun 26, 2013)

Congratulations to Pedro Munhoz on his 8th win!







Pedro Munhoz is now 8-0. Up and comer.  Fights out of the Black House along with Anderson Silva and Lyoto Machida

Will be keeping him in my radar. 

I made 2 more GIFs here:

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/06/mma-mitch-jackson-vs-pedro-munhoz.html

Made 5 more last night. 

Check out these 2 in particular ... Guro Marc Denny (Crafty Dog of the Dog Brothers) has been teaching Pedro Munhoz over a year now some "Kali Tudo" - Dog Brothers Martial Arts - block of material to be used in MMA. These 2 GIF's are brief flashes of Kali Tudo in action. _Definitely some members will recognize the hitting on the 'half-beats'._











3 more animated GIFs here of Pedro Munhoz in action:

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/06/mma-mitch-jackson-vs-pedro-munhoz_26.html

Enjoy!


----------

